# Punta Del este - uruguay



## pgnewarkboy (Apr 4, 2010)

Does anybody have information on this area?  When to go, what to do, and the basic question - is it worth going?

Thanks


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (May 30, 2010)

(and jose ignacio)

huge party scene around NYE, with smaller "finale" around easter (totally dead rest of year)

personally, im looking forward to some upcoming resorts, and there are currently some great values especially in off season (upscale places)


----------



## Numismatist (May 30, 2010)

Very nice upscale with party atmosphere.  Kind of like South Beach Miami a bit but more respectful.


----------

